# Reliable and fast DVD Burner?



## speedy11131 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking to buy a new DVD Burner, would like the fastest possible, as well as very reliable (burn a lot), no limit on price. This will be an SATA drive in one of my machines.

Any suggestions, or drives that you have owned and used for quite a a lot that have proven to keep working?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2010)

I trust Lite-On the most.  I probably have handled at least 12 of them (ranging from a year old to 10 years old) and only one ever failed because some cheapo disk shattered in it.

Bulk: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X...

Retail (has Nero 8 Essentials): LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X...


They aren't fussy on the brand of media burned--that's probably the greatest positive.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Jul 5, 2010)

Biased, I'd have to say the most reliable would be Pioneer IMO. For a period of time I was very impressed with the Asus burners when Pioneers took a dive in quality (I believe it was when they changed all their manufacturing to china at the time) but, honestly, even if asus burners seem impressive to begin with, they live as long as a butterfly, I had my first one go bad within 3 months, rarely used it and it just all of a sudden crapped out on the optical. then after a tedious time getting it RMA'd (during a stock shortage mind you) My second one only lasted about 4 months before it began exhibiting the same symptom, that symptom being that it takes about 20 inserts/ejects to spin up a disc :/

I wont recommend brands such as lite-on or benQ, I am bias about these brands though so keep that in mind, and I used to believe back in the DVR-106 > DVR-111 days that Pioneer made the best optical, Generally the saying went, you sacrificed a little bit of disc access time when initially inserting a disc to have everything else flawless. As mentioned, there was a period of (OEM) models which were utter shit in the pio range and basically they acted like liteons (disagreed with lots of media types, really pathetic at handling scratched media) now days though, the latest Ive used (212BK and above) have improved in quality, and I wouldn't recommend anything else, theyre reliable and they last, which was the only disappointment with the asus, who knows though at the end of the day, they're probably all made in the same factory anyway.

/Biasrant


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2010)

i've had good luck with pioneer, samsung, LG and liteon.

you get what you pay for however, if you buy the cheapest model of one of those brands its likely to be slower/noisier than the more expensive models from the same brand.


----------



## sttubs (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been very pleased with Lite-On products. I've had zero failures in about 25 of them. A faster burn is not necessarily a better burn. I've read in the past about increased problems reading burned discs that were burned quickly & that a slower burn gives you a deeper burn which is supposed to be better. This was awhile ago, so I'm not 100% sure if that still holds true, maybe technology has greatly improved upon that problem.


----------



## arroyo (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had few Lite-On's and now I'm running on Samsung. They both are nice burners. But beware, stay away as far as possible from LG burners. I have one at work and it suck.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2010)

fast and reliable doesnt work for me .. i usually burn at the lowest speed but then i know at least that the discs are readable


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 5, 2010)

LG CD-DVD combo burner GH22NP20 
Using it in my third rig now always transfered it from one rig to another before selling the older rig and still giving me the same performance. 
ATA plug for this specific model but Lightscribe and Super-multi technology.

For 30$


----------



## JTS (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything with a NEC chipset is good.  Higher burn rate / quality.

Mediatek based not so much.

Sony Optirac
pioneers up to 216 > 217 went with Meditek and then went downhill.

The only LITE-ON I had lasted a whole 3 weeks and sounded like a jet taking off.  Zero coasters though.

In reality, unless you are a burning aficionado - pretty much all of them will do the job adequately.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking at Newegg reviews by MFG... DVD-R Burner, DVD Burner, CD Burner, CD/DVD Burner...

Lite-on, Samsung & ASUS seem to have the best models.  Probably no coincidence but the top rated models are also the cheapest @ $25 or less.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 5, 2010)

sttubs said:


> I've been very pleased with Lite-On products. I've had zero failures in about 25 of them. A faster burn is not necessarily a better burn. I've read in the past about increased problems reading burned discs that were burned quickly & that a slower burn gives you a deeper burn which *is*  better. This was awhile ago, so I'm not 100% sure if that still holds true, maybe technology has greatly improved upon that problem.



Corrected, More chance of the disks working well on other DVD plays and copys copy protection better to for those who need it.

I like TEAC but hard to get hold of. Plexter is another and think it's part of pioneer still.


----------



## Jansku07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything but Samsung SH-S223F (they tend to break).


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 5, 2010)

What JTS said. almost all DVD burners are MediaTek powered these days.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2010)

i have used LG and Samsung, both are ok but the LG ones seem to identify discs more quickly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2010)

Jansku07 said:


> Anything but Samsung SH-S223F (they tend to break).



break as in??!! im using one right now!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive been using a Sony Optiarc DVD burner for 2.5 years now and it was only $20 shipped when I bought it
Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R D...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 5, 2010)

ASUS, Sony and LG are really good DVD burners. Used all 3.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 5, 2010)

So what would people recommend as a nice, quiet drive? Im after a similar thing to the OP, only with acoustics taking top priority


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 5, 2010)

Any drive that costs over $35 is usually quiet while burning but they are all quiet well just playing


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> So what would people recommend as a nice, quiet drive? Im after a similar thing to the OP, only with acoustics taking top priority



Samsung is definitely quiet. at high speeds even you may just hear a low rushing sound of the air inside it.

i hav added 2 recorded clips. record000.amr is CD and record001.amr is DVD.
for both the recording mic was 1mm away from the drive case, in the front.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

I like my ASUS. Although at faster burns speeds it can be a bit loud. But I normally don't burn at fast speeds unless it's something like a CD for music.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyway if you burn piracy stuff I don't think that any of the burnersare loud enough to let them hear you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 5, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Anyway if you burn piracy stuff I don't think that any of the burners are loud enough to let them hear you



Um, who was talking about piracy? 

Purchasing music online and them putting them on a CD for your own use is legal last I checked.


----------



## _Zod_ (Jul 5, 2010)

Another vote for Pioneer.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 5, 2010)

Have always used LG, never had a problem yet....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 5, 2010)

LG drives NEVER fail!

i had one for 11years it still works perfect


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Um, who was talking about piracy?
> 
> Purchasing music online and them putting them on a CD for your own use is legal last I checked.



Always used LG and up to now the FBI never found me ... shhhh


----------



## Towly (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm using an LG drive. Had a samsung which broke...cd shattered in it, Lite-on which did not last long.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 6, 2010)

More peope saying LG. Now you got your answer. Buy a cd-dvd burner combo with lightscribe technology. Faster speed of burning with keeping same quality.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 6, 2010)

LG is good too but makes an irritating high pitch noise wen doing DVDs.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup cause they wind up at 35k RPM   Dont open the cd tray while its reading or youll get your head chopped off.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't actually noticed a significant difference between any of the cheaper 22-24x burners. I'd use any of them for a build.... as for my personal machines I'd only use a plextor. Huge noise difference even in reading.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyway all of them made in china now. No more made in Japan even japanese low quality low bucks make them built in China.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> LG is good too but makes an irritating high pitch noise wen doing DVDs.



My ones are super silent actually


----------

